# London cityscape by food



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

https://vimeo.com/54403090

A great little video showing the behind the scenes of making of this image:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! The final product looks amazing ray: - I did think it a bit excessive, watching the guy cut a loaf of bread with a band-saw though :grin:

Good find Zulu


----------

